# Taking the IL state test 7/21/10



## ILL PLUMBER (Nov 3, 2009)

Does anybody have any good advice for me that would help out. Thanks


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Study? 












Paul


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

take extra #2 pencils and maybe an extra eraser.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Be on time for the test.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Make sure your caulking irons are clean and do not have mushroomed heads. And bring the right hammer.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Bring a wagon to haul all your stuff from the parking lot.

Be exact on your depth of oakum.

Don't double pour.

Use the correct irons.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

P.S.


Are you related to Matt?:laughing:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Don't spill the lead.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

May not matter anymore, but if you have a furnace you can start heating your lead while your packing your joint.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

You'll prolly fail it the first time. About 70% do. 

You'll have a better idea what to be ready for the 2nd time then

I knew I shoulda got rid of that username.......


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Matt said:


> You'll prolly fail it the first time. About 70% do.
> 
> You'll have a better idea what to be ready for the 2nd time then
> 
> I knew I shoulda got rid of that username.......


Wow, nothin like a vote of confidence for the new kid:laughing:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I must be in the front row.

The first three, that is.:thumbsup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

When I took the test, the ratio of union apprentices passing the first time was 80%. The ration of non-union passing the first time was 20%. Our hall really frowned on you flunking. I had one mock exam, and flunked it, went to Savoy and got an 89. I really felt bad for some of the non-union guys there. When the proctor was talking about reaming the copper tube, the guy next to me ashed, "what's reaming?" Several others hand cut the PVC with a hacksaw, and didn't cut square, if your cut pieces didn't stand up on end, you failed the PVC part.


----------



## ILL PLUMBER (Nov 3, 2009)

I was union for 5 yrs. no biggie. now im non union. just thought i get some tips from some fellow plumbers. thanks to the guys that posted some good tips. sorry to the guy that failed it and had to go take it 2 times.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

We could quiz you. But you seem ready.

You have to draw a 3 story DWV on an etcha-sketch. Can ya do that?

BTW what local. Did you work for me?


----------



## ILL PLUMBER (Nov 3, 2009)

whats the name of your shop. drawings did many.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't post that here. 

I hate it when someone answers a question with a question. 

If you worked for me, you would remember it.

What local?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

ILL PLUMBER said:


> I was union for 5 yrs..


Most union guys take the plumbing exam in their 4th year?


----------



## ILL PLUMBER (Nov 3, 2009)

then dont ask me any question.....super plumber.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ILL PLUMBER said:


> then dont ask me any question.....super plumber.


Super Plumber...

You know HellGore?:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

You are fun.

What's the VB critical level minimum level above flood rim on a bidet?

You will never be as good or as rich as me.

Signed,
Super Plumber:laughing:

BTW, what local. How long have you been un-employed?


----------



## jc60618 (Jan 24, 2010)

I was going to take the test this year myself, but the city of Chicago canceled all trade tests for the remaining of the year.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

If you were union for 5 years, you should have taken the test already. You didn't, so you must have some story there. Please share it with us. My local wouldn't journey out anyone, even fitters, if they didn't get their plumbing license. They had maybe one or two years of being a 5th year apprentice, then they were booted out.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ILL PLUMBER said:


> Does anybody have any good advice for me that would help out. Thanks


 


Are you taking journeyman's or master's? I was not able to fall asleep 'till 3 AM night before my state master's exam. Then alarm goes off at 6 AM. At 7 AM I am at test site sitting for a 9 1/2 Hr. exam. My advice: take a sleeping pill night before. Oh yeah, by the way, don't forget the coffee. They say people get 10% higher scores when buzzing on caffeine.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Are you taking journeyman's or master's? I was not able to fall asleep 'till 3 AM night before my state master's exam. Then alarm goes off at 6 AM. At 7 AM I am at test site sitting for a 9 1/2 Hr. exam. My advice: take a sleeping pill night before.


In Illinois there is only the one exam.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Not to highjack this guy's thread but Ill. gives only 1 exam? So when he passes he's a master?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

We all are journeyman. I think there is a tougher test if you want to become a plumbing inspector though. I might me wrong but I never really looked into becoming a plumbing inspector.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

NYC just introduced journeyman cert. now to be a master * As of July 1, 2011, at least two years of the required practical experience must be obtained as a journeyman plumber registered with the Department. To become a journeyman you need five years under a master (at least 1 in NYC) then with MP recommendation in hand goes before licensing unit.

All this will definitely create even less LMP in NYC which is great for me.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> We all are journeyman. I think there is a tougher test if you want to become a plumbing inspector though. I might me wrong but I never really looked into becoming a plumbing inspector.


25 questions of the most obscure BS in the code and license law Ratz.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Matt said:


> 25 questions of the most obscure BS in the code and license law Ratz.


 Thats it huh. Sounds fun enough.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> NYC just introduced journeyman cert. now to be a master * As of July 1, 2011, at least two years of the required practical experience must be obtained as a journeyman plumber registered with the Department. To become a journeyman you need five years under a master (at least 1 in NYC) then with MP recommendation in hand goes before licensing unit.
> 
> All this will definitely create even less LMP in NYC which is great for me.


 
In my opinion, each state should require you first to be a journeyman w/ a LICENSE, then after holding JM license for certain number of years you are allowed to take Master's exam. Down here in FL. you don't have to be a journeyman to sit for master's exam. All you need is to prove 48 months on-the-job experience. From what others tell me and having passed the FL master's exam I can tell you it is not an easy exam. I studied the trade knowledge and business & finance material for 6 months. I practiced almost 200 isometric drawings. And I was still nervous as ever taking the trade portion of test. There are like 6 different code books we are tested on.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I think the drop of MLP will only be a few years because even if you have the 7 years needed you now need two as registered journeyman also it was never the case that you neede one year in NYC only 7 yrs in USA


----------

